
BitPay Extension: Accelerating Crypto Adoption - chubbychef87
https://github.com/bitpay/bitpay-browser-extension
======
chubbychef87
This looks pretty interesting. Seems like a adapter that lets you purchase and
use gift card codes with bitcoin at time of checkout

